# Plus fait douceur que violence /Kindness does more than viol



## Leo Alatus

Salvete!
Dear friends, could you help me with French (English)  – Latin translation of a morale in Jean de la Fontaine’s fable PHÉBUS ET BORÉE (Livre VI, Fable III : *Plus fait douceur que violence*
I only know a bit of basics of  French language, so I translated it as “kindness does more (is more effective) than violence

Vi(Violentia) est Gratia potior (potentior) - I'm not sure which vocabulary would be best.

It’s been light years since I learned latin in highschool and I am not sure if it’s correct. Any help will be most welcome and appreciated.

Maximas vobis gratias ago et valde expecto responsa vestra!


----------



## Fred_C

Salve.
Ich schlage Ihnen vor :
«plura efficiunt blandimenta quam violentia»


----------



## Leo Alatus

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide Monsieur Frédéric C.!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Voici quelques possibilités differentes:
_*satius est blanditiae quam seuitiae
praestant blanditiae quam seuitiae
seuitiis potior blanditiae*_.
Pour *seuitia* et *blanditia* vous pouvez choisir aussi des autres mots: *beneuolentia, dulcedo, suauitas*; *uiolentia, uis, ferocitas*. Il-y-a des nuances semantiques entre les termes en question, mais por le principal de la signification toutes ces paroles sont valables.
(Pardonnez-moi par ma fautive ortographie française.)


----------



## Scholiast

gratia vi validior.


----------



## Leo Alatus

XiaoRoel :Muchas Gracias, Señor!
Scholiast: Thank You good Sir!

Dear Friends, thank you for all your responses! You have given me so much help! What can I say? Thank you is not enough.
Cari Amici, maximas gratias vobis ago ob auxilium! Vos laudo et laudare volo!


----------

